# Getting my HDMI to TV to work properly



## G RET (Nov 2, 2008)

I recently built a new computer to fulfill my dream of having a wireless setup with my 42" 1080p philips lcd haha. and well it is sort of working, but i'm not sure if its coming in at 1080p resolution. That's not really the main issue though. What's really bothering me is that it keeps randomly cutting out to the "No video signal" screen, then returning to normal.. its awfully irritating. So if anyone has any ideas on how to fix this problem or knows the solution please drop me a reply. I've been looking but haven't found a similar problem yet. In case it helps, here are my computer specs:

DFI Lanparty DK P35 Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz
CORSAIR 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
EVGA GeForce GTX 260 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA
Thermaltake W0116RU 750W PSU

and so on... i'm sure half of that can't be related to the issue already 

any help is much appreciated


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

How long is the HDMI cable? Have you updated to the newest video drivers?


----------



## G RET (Nov 2, 2008)

the hdmi cable is 8 ft long and i updated to the latest drivers via nvidia's site


----------



## G RET (Nov 2, 2008)

babump


----------



## SpaceTraveler (May 27, 2006)

how often is it cutting off? I'm having the same problem but it's worse than yours. Mine keeps blacking out and returning but the screen starts to look like an old video game where I'd take out the cartridge when the game console was still on. I have a evga 7600GT


----------

